# going away



## gail1 (Dec 10, 2010)

going away for couple of days i need a break not well at moment spent a lot of last night on phone to crisis team. will be ok just need to sort my head out u all take care
love u guys
xxxx
gail


----------



## Caroline (Dec 10, 2010)

We all need a break sometimes. I hope you get everything sorted and come back refreshed and happy.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi Gail,

Sorry you're feeling low - it's a rubbish time of year if you're feeling down. Hope the break does you good, we'll all be here for you when you get back


----------



## Steff (Dec 10, 2010)

Gail PM me if you need to ok hun, sorry your feeling low though, hope the break gives you what you need hun xxx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 10, 2010)

HI Gail hope you feel better soon. Take care x


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hope you manage to get yourself feeling well again soon Gail. You're a tough fighter and much respect to you.

Rob


----------



## KateR (Dec 10, 2010)

Good luck. Enjoy your break and we will be here for you when you get back.


----------



## bev (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi Gail,

You know what is best for you and you might feel refreshed and happier when you get back - take good care of yourself.Bev x


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 10, 2010)

I hope the break works well for you Gail.

Take care,

Andy


----------



## shirl (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi Gail,

I do hope your break will do you good, will miss you!

Take care,

Shirl x


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi Gail

I hope the break does you good take care and come back soon x


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry you are having a rough time,you will be in our thoughts and we look forward to hearing from you when you are back.  Big hugs.xx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 10, 2010)

gail1 said:


> going away for couple of days i need a break not well at moment spent a lot of last night on phone to crisis team. will be ok just need to sort my head out u all take care
> love u guys
> xxxx
> gail



Take care gail, with lots and lots of love to you Sheena xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachelha (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope you feel better again really quickly. Rx


----------



## gail1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Greetings from Birmingham. This hotel is very nice inddeed. Hotel has free wi fi internet access and free fixed computer internet access as well so thought i would take use of it. Got here yesterday morning 3and half hour train journey with one change at Ely. Room is very nice indeed i could get use to having 100+ tv channels to watch lol. Last night i pigged out in the bar garlic mushrooms to start then rump steak and THEN new york cheese cake which was to die for. I didt walk back to my room I wadelled  The diabetic fairy has been sent packing for the weekend well just for today and tomorrow it cant hurt. My blood sugar when i went to bed last night was 10.8 from 5.4 in the morning after what i ate last night that does not surprize me. I have found one of the main shopping centers The Bullring All those lovely shops Ladies i found La Senza mmm lets just say they had my size in for a change and I now have some o la la underwear. I had a bit of a rough night last night but called crisis team a couple of times and that helped. Had full English breakfast this moring even had black pudding with it, which in my view looked much like a dog turd and tasted like one as well, who ever invented that should have been shot at birth. 
Take care all


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 11, 2010)

Have a great weekend Gail - sounds lovely.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear you are enjoying your stay Gail!  I really liked Birmingham when we were there for the meet up in September. Hope you have a good day


----------



## Steff (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely to hear from you Gail glad all is going well in Brum, im pml@at your black pudding though hehe.x


----------



## rachelha (Dec 11, 2010)

I have come round to the idea of black pudding, lunch yesterday was black pudding and fried egg roll yummy!


----------



## bev (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds lovely Gail - enjoy the rest of your stay.Bev


----------



## tracey w (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear its going well


----------



## gail1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks guys im going to see a film this afternoon dont know which one yet. thinking of staying another night will see how i feel in morning. If ever there is anothermeet in birmingham shall stay here.
take care
gail


----------



## Monica (Dec 11, 2010)

o la la Gail 

Hope you enjoy whatever film you're going to see. Let us know what it was and whether it was any good.


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad you are having a nice time, my hubby loves black pudding but I can't stand it! As monica says let us know what film you see, look after yourself.x


----------



## tracey w (Dec 14, 2010)

Gail, just wondering how you are, not heard from youin  a couple of days?


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 14, 2010)

gail1 said:


> Greetings from Birmingham. This hotel is very nice inddeed. Hotel has free wi fi internet access and free fixed computer internet access as well so thought i would take use of it. Got here yesterday morning 3and half hour train journey with one change at Ely. Room is very nice indeed i could get use to having 100+ tv channels to watch lol. Last night i pigged out in the bar garlic mushrooms to start then rump steak and THEN new york cheese cake which was to die for. I didt walk back to my room I wadelled  The diabetic fairy has been sent packing for the weekend well just for today and tomorrow it cant hurt. My blood sugar when i went to bed last night was 10.8 from 5.4 in the morning after what i ate last night that does not surprize me. I have found one of the main shopping centers The Bullring All those lovely shops Ladies i found La Senza mmm lets just say they had my size in for a change and I now have some o la la underwear. I had a bit of a rough night last night but called crisis team a couple of times and that helped. Had full English breakfast this moring even had black pudding with it, which in my view looked much like a dog turd and tasted like one as well, who ever invented that should have been shot at birth.
> Take care all



Hey Gail, that 5.4 in the morning sounds great! (not quite so sure about the 10.8 though  ). The thing is, the 5.4 shows that you can get good control and that's worth holding on to.

Well, I hope you like Brum. I don't know it very well at all, but it's my Dad's original territory.

Andy


----------



## Steff (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Gail we all hope your ok been a few days now since we last heard from you xx


p.s missing your jokes


----------



## bev (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Gail,
Let us know whether your home yet.Bev


----------



## tracey w (Dec 15, 2010)

am worried has anyone heard from Gail?


----------



## bev (Dec 15, 2010)

Gail, 
Could you let us know how you are - we all love you and are worried about you.Bev x


----------



## Steff (Dec 15, 2010)

tracey w said:


> am worried has anyone heard from Gail?



no sweet not a peep from her, Gail please let us know your ok hun xxxxx we are all worried about you


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 15, 2010)

Come on Gail......................we are all looking forward to your next instalment of your time in Brum you sound as though you have been having a good time.

Its a nice place isn't it? I work there 1 week every month................can't beat a bit of the Bullring for shopping. 

Hope you managed to visit the German Markets whilst you where there.


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 16, 2010)

Hope you are ok Gail, I look on this thread every day to see if you are back.  Hope Birmingham was good fun.xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2010)

Missing you too Gail, hoping you are OK


----------



## gail1 (Dec 16, 2010)

it didt end well at all got taken to hospital sunday after taking an od transfered back to norwich today accesed under mental health act was allowed to come home


----------



## Steff (Dec 16, 2010)

gail1 said:


> it didt end well at all got taken to hospital sunday after taking an od transfered back to norwich today accesed under mental health act was allowed to come home



Gail so so so pleased to hear from you sweetheart, so sorry things didnt go to well hun, been so worried about you ..please pm me if u need a chat xxx


----------



## tracey w (Dec 16, 2010)

Gail we have all been so worried about you. thanks for getting in touch, get well soon xxxx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear it Gail, very glad you were able to get help. Always here for you. {{{Gail}}}


----------



## Monica (Dec 16, 2010)

Get well soon, Gail!


----------



## bev (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi Gail,
I am glad you got help when you needed it - but sorry you felt so down. If you feel like this over christmas is there anyone you can contact like your crisis team or similar.Bev x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 16, 2010)

Glad to see you back online Gail. Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 17, 2010)

Glad to hear from you Gail but very sorry it all turned out so bad.  Glad you got some help and hope things improve for you now.  Lots of Love.xx


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 17, 2010)

I hope things stabilise for you Gail.

Take care,

Andy


----------



## smile4loubie (Dec 17, 2010)

Hope you come back soon Gail.
Big hugs and hope you feel better soon.

xxx


----------



## gail1 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks guys for your replys and kind words of support it means a lot to me. sorry not posting much right now but its all i can do to just turn computer on at moment. will post more when i feel able 
you all take care
xxxxxxxxx
gail


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2010)

gail1 said:


> thanks guys for your replys and kind words of support it means a lot to me. sorry not posting much right now but its all i can do to just turn computer on at moment. will post more when i feel able
> you all take care
> xxxxxxxxx
> gail



Thanks for letting us know Gail. You take the time you need, and I hope you are feeling stronger soon


----------



## Steff (Dec 18, 2010)

Gail thanks for the update hun,theres no rush hun this place will still be waiting for you so take your time and get well xxx


----------



## tracey w (Dec 18, 2010)

Gail, we will all be here when you are ready, xx


----------



## Monica (Dec 19, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Gail, we will all be here when you are ready, xx



I second that!


----------

